# Bryan Adams - unknown Photoshoot 2015 (x11 HQ/UHQ)



## Claudia (15 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## masbusca (18 Dez. 2015)

tolle Fotos - danke 
war letztes Jahr auf seinem Konzert - EINFACH SUPER !!!


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Jan. 2016)

Great shoot! Many thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (25 Juni 2016)

:thx:schön für das schöne Bryan Adams-Shooting (inklusive Jeff Lynne auf dem letzten Foto)


----------



## DanielCraigFan (7 Juli 2016)

amazing pics, thanks


----------

